# feeding my musk turtle



## mollyg123 (2 mo ago)

hi i got a 2 year old musk turtle a few weeks ago and i have seen a lot of posts that they should be fed every 2/3 days however the food that i was given with him (pellets) says on the tube to feed him several times a day but small portions so i am not sure which advice to follow, i have currently been feeding him daily mostly a couple pellets in the morning then at night time however am scared im over feeding him (he is very active and quite small therefore am very positive he is not obese or experiencing stomach ache) if anyone could give me advice i would really appreciate it as i just want to make sure im taking the best care of him, thanks!


----------

